# Pressing rhinestone transfer on a mug



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay, just had someone ask me about pressing a rhinestone transfer onto a coffee mug.
Anyone have experience, advise, suggestions about this?


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

You could try it in a mug press, but I wonder if the adhesive of the stones would stick to the mug? 
Or you could hand set (glue) non- heat set stones to the mug.
OR....what if you applied a rhinestone decal to a mug? It would probably need to be gently hand washed, but it might work?

Let us know if you try it!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Interesting q. I will also give this a try and post the results.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

That is a neat idea 

I was thinking that something like a hall mirror could be blinged up with the rhinestone decals. It wouldn't get as much washing as a car windshield.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

@irish: I have a booth in the local flower shop with some of my shirts. I am just getting into the decals and planned on using a frame with glass and a solid black mat behind the glass to display the samples. Mirrors crossed my mind too. I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

neat idea. That would look cool. A hot cup of coffee can't get up to 350F to loosen the adhesive.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I saw a glass water bottle, cylinder-shaped, with rhinestones over what appeared to be vynil. I asked about it and was told that it was the pressure sensitive type.​


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would think the decals would work great because you would not have to heat press it to the mug, once you have made the decal. I believe the material that is being used for the decals is xpel paint protection film. If you search for it, you will find a thread all about and how it is done  Hope this helps.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Since these aren't meant to be truely permanent, how about specialty things like wine glasses for a bride and groom with their names? Or fun gifts for the office party? 

Gosh, I think I'm getting carried away with rhinetones :LOL


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

irish said:


> That is a neat idea
> 
> I was thinking that something like a hall mirror could be blinged up with the rhinestone decals. It wouldn't get as much washing as a car windshield.


 
I posted this a while back, used Das decal material,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

whoops i forgot the pic


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Sandy Jo, that is so cool . 

We sell western stuff and I was thinking about doing some type of western design in the corners of the mirror.

Looking at your picture made me think of the things people put on sliding glass doors so they can see them. Rhinestones would be good there too - maybe up high enough to not get hand prints.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Irish,, 
Hahahahha
My patio doors are my testing area,,, for all my wall art, car decals, and rhinestone stuff.... 

Thank goodness i have 6 sets of patio doors in my home,, 
Just getting ready to do my fall front door,, just dont know what i want to put on it,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Irish,, i have to tell you everytime I type your name i think of one of my favorite rhinestone designs,, 

check it out


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> whoops i forgot the pic


That looks really good. I will have to do more testing of my own.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Okay, I did a rhinestone decal on a coffee mug last night. I hand trimmed it so it isn't as neat as it needs to be. And, I didn't get it placed straight on the mug. I'm not sure how durable this would be in the long run.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Sandy Jo, I LOVE that design. I am only a small % Irish, (actually German, English, Irish and who knows  ), but I feel at home with Irish stuff.

Jane, I love the mug. Doesn't look crooked to me.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree! I think it looks great! Let us know how it works with washing.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

sjidohair said:


> I posted this a while back, used Das decal material,


 
You can also use XPEL Paint Protection Film. 
(like the kind that you said you get from local auto shops?)

Maybe someone can post a picture of the XPEL stuck to a coffee mug.
(a rhinestone gummie! on a mug)


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ashamutt said:


> You can also use XPEL Paint Protection Film.
> (like the kind that you said you get from local auto shops?)
> 
> Maybe someone can post a picture of the XPEL stuck to a coffee mug.
> (a rhinestone gummie! on a mug)


XPEL is what I used on my mug transfer.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

All right... I'm going to dive in here and start doing some testing of my own! 

I found a rhinestone transfer I made as a demo some time back and it was nice and small. So I pressed it to Xpel using the little heat press iron sold by Accugraphic. Then I cut around it by hand using my little scrapbooking scissors (I don't think I saved the cutting file so no fancy contour on this one! That will be done later!). I then put a drop of dish washing soap in a little squirt bottle of water. I used it to clean the outside of an acrylic tumbler and I squirted the Xpel once on the back of this little sample and then stuck it on the tumbler and took some photos! 

Tomorrow, I will wash this tumbler by hand in soapy hot water. Then, if all goes well and the stones and Xpel survive, I'll put it in the upper shelf of the dishwasher and we'll see how well it stands up to that! Time for some SERIOUS testing of these rhinestone gummies!

Oops... almost forgot to include the photo!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Sandy, You trim so much neater than I do. I can't even see the edges 

Hey, I just noticed that you are in AZ. We will be in Scottsdale in Feb for the Arabian show. Maybe we can meet up.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

irish said:


> Sandy, You trim so much neater than I do. I can't even see the edges


My scrapbooking scissors rock! I just did my own little scalloping around the stones and was surprised how nice it looked after I put it on the mug. But still... I'd rather have my KNK do the work for me!  



irish said:


> Hey, I just noticed that you are in AZ. We will be in Scottsdale in Feb for the Arabian show. Maybe we can meet up.


You bet!!! I really enjoy meeting up with people who share my interests.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> All right... I'm going to dive in here and start doing some testing of my own!
> 
> I found a rhinestone transfer I made as a demo some time back and it was nice and small. So I pressed it to Xpel using the little heat press iron sold by Accugraphic. Then I cut around it by hand using my little scrapbooking scissors (I don't think I saved the cutting file so no fancy contour on this one! That will be done later!). I then put a drop of dish washing soap in a little squirt bottle of water. I used it to clean the outside of an acrylic tumbler and I squirted the Xpel once on the back of this little sample and then stuck it on the tumbler and took some photos!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much SandyM!


It looks great.
Love the XPEL PPF!!
And can't wait to SEE your Groove-E cut it.
Maybe I will do a video before you, but only when the hubby has the time because I do not know how to use his VC! (sad, I know)

I believe that these will not hold up in the dishwasher.
Hand washing yes, but a dishwasher is a whole ‘nother bird! Lol
(who knows though, I guess that is another reason testing is important.) 

Great hand trimming by the way!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Well for all those people, like me, who have family members who constantly "don't hear" which items should NOT go into the dishwasher, we'll have a little data to back that up! lol

By the way, I use a Flip video camera for my filming and I LOVE IT! It's the size of a cell phone, records HD video, and has it's own built-in USB plug for your computer. Also, the software is extremely simple to use... basically ready to prepare a video for email or for uploading to You Tube. I highly recommend them for those who need a simple and compact video camera.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Well for all those people, like me, who have family members who constantly "don't hear" which items should NOT go into the dishwasher, we'll have a little data to back that up! lol


LOL!
I totally know what you mean!

I am thinking of making a T-shirt with "washing instructions" on the front and back....just to see if people will finally follow them. 



SandyMcC said:


> By the way, I use a Flip video camera for my filming and I LOVE IT! It's the size of a cell phone, records HD video, and has it's own built-in USB plug for your computer. Also, the software is extremely simple to use... basically ready to prepare a video for email or for uploading to You Tube. I highly recommend them for those who need a simple and compact video camera.


 
Ok..
What brand?
How much?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The brand name is Flip. Here's a link at Best Buy to see them (which is where I bought mine). Just check out the HD versions... you want that so that the video is high quality.

Flip Cameras


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Sandy, you did a fabulous job with those scissors. Looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> Sandy, you did a fabulous job with those scissors. Looks great. Thanks for posting.


Aw... thanks! It really is just the scissors. These are the ones I use ALL the time for cutting small intricate items:

Fiskars Microtip


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Okay... I put the tumbler in hot soapy water for 5 minutes and then washed it with a sponge and rinsed it. Let it air dry. Looks great! You can't tell it's been washed at all.

Tonight, it will face the dishwasher!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm thrilled to report that the rhinestone gummy survived the dishwasher just fine! I took new photos. Again, I'm not saying that customers should be told that it's safe to put glassware with rhinestone gummies in the dishwasher, BUT if it happens, they should be fine. My dishwasher is one of those REALLY great ones that doesn't need the dishes precleaned AND I had the sanitizer turned on, which means the tumbler was subjected to an aggressive washing and a very hot drying process. I plan to just leave it in the dishwasher and check it after each cycle to see how long it takes before the decal begins to show deterioration.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for the update!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow. That is great. Thanks for the testing and the update. 
I'm going to stick my mug in the dishwasher right now.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

So here is another thought...

Has anyone ever seen the Tervis Tumblers? If not go here: Tervis Tumbler's Official Site | Insulated Plastic Cups & Mugs | Guaranteed for Life
These tumblers are dishwasher safe and guaranteed for life. 

What about doing rhinestone designs on a solid surface and putting them inside an insulated tumbler like the Tervis? It would be nice if I had found a source for the tumbler blanks, ordered one, assembled and tested then reported but I can't find a source. 

Does anyone have a source for a quality, decorate yourself tumbler similar to the Tervis brand that we can test?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

daffynmark said:


> So here is another thought...
> 
> Has anyone ever seen the Tervis Tumblers? If not go here: Tervis Tumbler's Official Site | Insulated Plastic Cups & Mugs | Guaranteed for Life
> These tumblers are dishwasher safe and guaranteed for life.
> ...


Good idea but my customer wants a coffee mug.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I put my mug in the dishwasher today and it lost 2 stones. Could be I didn't press them into the decal material hard enough. I think I will make another decal, put it on the other side of the mug and try again.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Definitely try again. I ran my tumbler through another cycle last night and it's still fine... no lost stones and the Xpel looks to be in great shape.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Definitely try again. I ran my tumbler through another cycle last night and it's still fine... no lost stones and the Xpel looks to be in great shape.


 
And you pressed w/ a little craft iron?
(not a heat press?)


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> And you pressed w/ a little craft iron?
> (not a heat press?)


Below is a screen shot of what I used.

Normally, I just use my home iron because it's nice and heavy, but my son borrowed it and I went into his room and couldn't find it! You couldn't find an elephant in there! lol

So, I grabbed this one and decided to give it a try and that's what I used for the rhinestone gummy that's on the tumbler.


----------



## nsanecreations (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for but try Atlanta and Middle Georgia Branded Apparel & Promotional Products - Top Catz Promotions

Blank 8 oz. single - walled tumbler.
Blank 8 oz. single - walled polymer tumblers, made from the same material as bulletproof glass. Microwave, freezer and dishwasher safe, reduces condensation. These tumblers are 4" tall and 3" wide at the top, 2" at the bottom.
*Material: *Polymer
*Size: *8 oz


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

nsanecreations said:


> I'm not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for but try Atlanta and Middle Georgia Branded Apparel & Promotional Products - Top Catz Promotions
> 
> Blank 8 oz. single - walled tumbler.
> Blank 8 oz. single - walled polymer tumblers, made from the same material as bulletproof glass. Microwave, freezer and dishwasher safe, reduces condensation. These tumblers are 4" tall and 3" wide at the top, 2" at the bottom.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that is Tervis product on this website. The best in my book, but, not something available for do-it-yourself.


----------



## nsanecreations (Apr 28, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> I'm pretty sure that is Tervis product on this website. The best in my book, but, not something available for do-it-yourself.


I beleive anyone can order from this site.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

nsanecreations said:


> I beleive anyone can order from this site.


Yes, that is true. But, you can also order directly from Tervis.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of being able to put something in between the walls. 

You could heat press your rhinestone design onto some sort of material and put it inside the tumbler...between the walls. I know you can order directly from Tervis but they are crazy expensive and I don't think anyone could make any money reselling the Tervis product.

It would be nice to find a source for the tumblers giving us the opportunity to make one-up designs.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have made a lot of tumblers with embroidery slipping the design up in side the walls. There is not a lot of room between the walls in some . I would just buy one and try it before investing in a lot just to make sure you can get the rhinestone design to slip up in side. Some brands migh have more room


----------



## catago (Sep 2, 2010)

irish said:


> Since these aren't meant to be truely permanent, how about specialty things like wine glasses for a bride and groom with their names? Or fun gifts for the office party?
> 
> Gosh, I think I'm getting carried away with rhinetones :LOL


How about my name on the side of the hood on my Black Jeep oh so COOL


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

daffynmark said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of being able to put something in between the walls.
> 
> You could heat press your rhinestone design onto some sort of material and put it inside the tumbler...between the walls. I know you can order directly from Tervis but they are crazy expensive and I don't think anyone could make any money reselling the Tervis product.
> 
> It would be nice to find a source for the tumblers giving us the opportunity to make one-up designs.


All Stitch has those blanks. I have never tried them but I have my doubts as to whether the rhinestones would fit.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

catago said:


> How about my name on the side of the hood on my Black Jeep oh so COOL


That would be very cool. Do it and post a picture.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I'm ordering the tumbler blanks. I will report my results.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I found out from my son that he ALWAYS has "Tough Scrub" and "Sanitize" turned on. So, the tumbler with the decal has been undergoing the full treatment.

The decal survived perfectly for the first 4 washings. But yesterday, when I checked it, I discovered 2 stones missing. So, the 5th washing finally caused some damage. The decal itself still looks fine. Photo below. 

Therefore, customers should be advised to hand-wash glassware with decals. But if the glass is inadvertently washed in the dishwasher once or twice, hopefully the decal should survive just fine.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Sometimes I am a little slow to update when I promise I'll keep you posted...here is my update, FINALLY!

I ordered do-it-yourself insulated cups. The samples I ordered were about $5 each since I only ordered a few. 

I cut the material that fits inside the mug out of pellon. I pressed the design onto the pellon and inserted it into the cup blank. The foot of the cup screws off and I was concerned about moisture getting in there when it is washed and ruining the insert so I sealed it with Gorilla Glue after I inserted my design. This cup is really hard to take a picture of without a reflection. I made a one-color rhinestone design and a mixed media design. So far, so good! 

I think this idea is a keeper!

Cindy


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

daffynmark said:


> Sometimes I am a little slow to update when I promise I'll keep you posted...here is my update, FINALLY!
> 
> I ordered do-it-yourself insulated cups. The samples I ordered were about $5 each since I only ordered a few.
> 
> ...


they look great, can you share where you got the mugs,,and how many ounces?
thanks
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

daffynmark said:


> Sometimes I am a little slow to update when I promise I'll keep you posted...here is my update, FINALLY!
> 
> I ordered do-it-yourself insulated cups. The samples I ordered were about $5 each since I only ordered a few.
> 
> ...


You bet it's a keeper! Thanks SO much for sharing the photos. They look TERRIFIC!!!!


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I purchased the cups at AllStitch Embroidery Supplies. They are 16 oz.

I also purchased stainless steel mugs and actual plastic coffee cups but haven't blinged those yet.

Here is the link to what I used in the photo: Photo Changeable Insert Tumbler Embroidery Blanks - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies

Sandy McC: The leopard fluer is hot press vinyl and was cut on my KNKMaxx!  Here is a sample of my leopard fluer pattern you helped me with:


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

That's REALLY cool, Cindy! I love how you have designed a pattern to then make into a circle fill for an image... a great look! : )


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

daffynmark said:


> Sometimes I am a little slow to update when I promise I'll keep you posted...here is my update, FINALLY!
> 
> I ordered do-it-yourself insulated cups. The samples I ordered were about $5 each since I only ordered a few.
> 
> ...


Very nice work. Good idea about the Gorilla Glue.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Jane!


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello all, been harvesting information on Rhinestones as I do sublimation coffee mugs, signs, tshirts and vinyl cutting. I seen the interest in placing rhinestones on a coffee mug, I had a sample heart I received from a company so I used my mug press at 30 seconds and it worked like a dream! those baby's are on there and not coming off anytime soon. I have a new product thanks to all of you, Thank you!


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

i saw a mug with rhinestones, the guys at RPL supplies mad it for one of the vendors next to them at the Atl iss show. I asked the lady who had it who did it she said mike took one of her transfers made the mug and gave it to her. though it was pretty neat. I asked mike he said he just used the regular heat press to do it and it worked fine. 

-adam


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

adam
by regular heat press do you mean a regular mug press as used in sublimation printing?
TIA


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

yes, a sublimation mug press, I did it at 350 for 30 seconds, I'm thinking of going a bit lighter on the pressure.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Do you think this would work with mug wraps, a mug press is on my wish list but need to start a bit less expensively


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great Questions Boomer,, you beat me to it,, 
MMM


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont see any reason it wouldn't, you'll have to play with the times though, find some old cups to practice on.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

yes! but they have their own branded mug press they use and sell.



Boomerbabe said:


> adam
> by regular heat press do you mean a regular mug press as used in sublimation printing?
> TIA


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

long as its good and tight i dont see a problem with a wrap. 



Boomerbabe said:


> Do you think this would work with mug wraps, a mug press is on my wish list but need to start a bit less expensively


----------



## razorsharp (Oct 1, 2010)

I use a regular sublimation mug press bought off of ebay for about 150.00. I sublimate a lot of coffee mugs and this gives me a new style.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

OK here is my venture into this. I purchased the mugs from All Stitch. It comes with a cut out, so I used it to trace the shape on craft felt. (Walmart had it for $0.15 a sheet.) I pressed the stones on with no problems but as the design curves around the mug, it starts to look crooked. _(I am sure all that is needed is minor adjustments) _These mugs unscrew from the top, once happy with the result, I will glue it on permanently. The info sheet that came with it says hand wash only, and not microwave safe which I don't like because everyone throws things in the microwave and the dishwasher, so I think I need to find a different mug.
Very hard to take a picture of it because of the reflection so I included the image before I inserted it into the mug.

This was just the tester as I have 65 of these to do so if anyone have a lead on a different mug it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Katrina


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

So......and I mean approximately how long would you recommend pressing a Rhinestone Decoration onto a Blank 11oz Mug? Also can you print a pattern on a mug say a Black background and press Rhinestones onto that? what would be the Press time on that as well


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

TJ,
Did you transfer tape the rhinestones to the mug and then pressed it on the mug press? I am not familiar with mug presses would there be a specific one to use with rhinestones?
Thanks


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

I have been searching on this subject just to give my clients other bling options. Have you ever found another tumbler that works well for rhinestones?


----------



## Keye1005 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello everyone... New here.. Looking for some step by step help on adding rhinestones to coffee mugs with and without a press. Thanks to everyone on the forum... You guys are amazing!!!!


----------



## angelsafoot (Jun 30, 2012)

We did this several years ago and after time the rhinestones fell off one by one. So we did initials on travel mugs putting them on with a process we came up with and it worked. 
but they were not decals we did them ourselves. We noticed the satin finished mugs the rhinestones stayed on longer. It took months to come up with our process that worked. Heat press melted the rhinstones if you left it on too long.


----------

